# Exceptional reasons for extended stay in Australia as a Visitor (beyond 12 months)



## Frank4893 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hello guys please I'm new on this forum and I plan to visit Australia, im applying for tourist Visa 600, can someone give me some clue about what to write regarding this question below?. 

Exceptional reasons for extended stay in Australia as a Visitor (beyond 12 months)


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Frank4893 said:


> Hello guys please I'm new on this forum and I plan to visit Australia, im applying for tourist Visa 600, can someone give me some clue about what to write regarding this question below?.
> 
> Exceptional reasons for extended stay in Australia as a Visitor (beyond 12 months)


What are your actual reasons?


----------



## Frank4893 (Dec 6, 2019)

JandE said:


> Frank4893 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys please I'm new on this forum and I plan to visit Australia, im applying for tourist Visa 600, can someone give me some clue about what to write regarding this question below?.
> ...


My reason was I only plan to stay for 2 weeks as tourist visa 600 but i'm applying for 6 months stay but the thing is I will revisit again in the next 2 months but I don't know what to write about Exceptional reason for extended stay in Australia as a visitor beyond 12 months, please how do I put this in writhing as a proof of evidence?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

An exceptional reason would be if you were seriously ill in hospital or had a family member who was seriously ill. 

From your post it seems you don’t actually want to stay more than 12 months in Australia, so you can just apply for a standard 12 month multiple entry visa with maximum 3 months stays.


----------



## Frank4893 (Dec 6, 2019)

CCMS said:


> An exceptional reason would be if you were seriously ill in hospital or had a family member who was seriously ill.
> 
> From your post it seems you don't actually want to stay more than 12 months in Australia, so you can just apply for a standard 12 month multiple entry visa with maximum 3 months stays


Okay but is there any need to state exceptional reason as an evidence to proof?


----------



## Frank4893 (Dec 6, 2019)

CCMS said:


> An exceptional reason would be if you were seriously ill in hospital or had a family member who was seriously ill.
> 
> From your post it seems you don't actually want to stay more than 12 months in Australia, so you can just apply for a standard 12 month multiple entry visa with maximum 3 months stays


Okay but is there any need to state exceptional reason as an evidence to proof?


----------



## Frank4893 (Dec 6, 2019)

CCMS said:


> An exceptional reason would be if you were seriously ill in hospital or had a family member who was seriously ill.
> 
> From your post it seems you don't actually want to stay more than 12 months in Australia, so you can just apply for a standard 12 month multiple entry visa with maximum 3 months stays.


I would like to apply for one year but I don't know if they will grant me that because I don't want to give them a reason to think I want to stay longer and that might course them to deny me the visa.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

What country are you from? That can sometimes influence a visa grant. 

Are you planning a few specific trips? If so, you could put those estimated dates as a reason for a multiple stay visa.


----------



## Frank4893 (Dec 6, 2019)

JandE said:


> What country are you from? That can sometimes influence a visa grant.
> 
> Are you planning a few specific trips? If so, you could put those estimated dates as a reason for a multiple stay visa.


I'm from Africa, Ghana.


----------



## Frank4893 (Dec 6, 2019)

Frank4893 said:


> JandE said:
> 
> 
> > What country are you from? That can sometimes influence a visa grant.
> ...


Actually I plan for a long stay to Australia but there should be a limit of stay for me to state on the application so that can also influence them to give me maybe 12 months multiple entry.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Frank4893 said:


> I'm from Africa, Ghana.


I do not like your chances of getting a visa unless you have extensive travel to countries with a similar standing to Australia, and solid reasons to return to your home country.


----------



## Frank4893 (Dec 6, 2019)

ampk said:


> Frank4893 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from Africa, Ghana.
> ...


I have been to one country with my passport which is Liberia but I work in a company and I have my payslip and my bank statement about $8000and also I have all the necessary document to back it up


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Frank4893 said:


> I have been to one country with my passport which is Liberia but I work in a company and I have my payslip and my bank statement about $8000and also I have all the necessary document to back it up


$8,000 might cover you for a few weeks on holiday, but you are talking about 12 months now.

They would be interested in knowing how you would support yourself during that time.

Even if you got a visa, you may be asked questions again on arrival, and visitor visas are often cancelled at the airport if the immigration staff have doubts about your financial ability.

You have said "_I only plan to stay for 2 weeks as tourist visa 600_" and "_Actually I plan for a long stay to Australia_". That is confusing.

Do you have some work in Australia to help pay your long stay?


----------



## Frank4893 (Dec 6, 2019)

JandE said:


> Frank4893 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been to one country with my passport which is Liberia but I work in a company and I have my payslip and my bank statement about $8000and also I have all the necessary document to back it up
> ...


But I only intend to stay short time like 2 months and revisit again in another 2 months, I work here in Ghana.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Frank4893 said:


> But I only intend to stay short time like 2 months and revisit again in another 2 months, I work here in Ghana.


That is what needs to be explained fully, and to the satisfaction of the officer who will decide on the grant.

If you confuse the issue, you are looking at a rejection.

Some visitor visa applicants are advised to use a MARA agent, to improve their chances of a grant.


----------



## Frank4893 (Dec 6, 2019)

JandE said:


> Frank4893 said:
> 
> 
> > But I only intend to stay short time like 2 months and revisit again in another 2 months, I work here in Ghana.
> ...


Please &#128591; I would like your advise on me, can I contact you through email?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Frank4893 said:


> Please &#128591; I would like your advise on me, can I contact you through email?


I can only mention things I am aware of through my own experiences.

I suggest you contact one of the Migration agents in this link: https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/252474-registered-migration-agents.html

One has already replied to you: https://www.australiaforum.com/visa...lia-visitor-beyond-12-months.html#post1975947


----------



## Frank4893 (Dec 6, 2019)

CCMS said:


> An exceptional reason would be if you were seriously ill in hospital or had a family member who was seriously ill.
> 
> From your post it seems you don't actually want to stay more than 12 months in Australia, so you can just apply for a standard 12 month multiple entry visa with maximum 3 months stays.


Thank you so much for your reply, yeah but I would really like to stay more than 12 months but I don't know if I will be denied, please what do I have to do on this case?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Frank4893 said:


> Thank you so much for your reply, yeah but I would really like to stay more than 12 months but I don't know if I will be denied, please what do I have to do on this case?


Normally you cannot stay more than 12 months in one go, but you may be able to make multiple shorter visits up to 3 or 6 months.


----------



## Frank4893 (Dec 6, 2019)

CCMS said:


> Frank4893 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for your reply, yeah but I would really like to stay more than 12 months but I don't know if I will be denied, please what do I have to do on this case?
> ...


Thanks again, please should I ignore the Exceptional reason to extended stay in Australia? Because I don't know what to say over there.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

This applicant had $50,000 (USD) in the bank and requested a 3 month visa. ( edit)Sorry I think it was $20K USD not $50K

Australian Embassy, Moscow
OFFICE: Immigration & Visa Section 10A/2 Podkolokolny Per Moscow 109028
POSTAL: Podkolokolny Pereulok 10A/2 Moscow 109028
PHONE: 495 956 6070 EMAIL: [email protected] WEBSITE: www.immi.gov.au, www.russia.embassy.gov.au
DECISION RECORD
Application details
Visa Class Visitor (class FA) Visitor (Tourist) (subclass
600)
Stream (main applicant only) Tourist
Date of Visa Application 2013
Transaction Reference Number (TRN) EGO44xxxxx
Application ID 1900xxxxxx
File Number BCC2013/1xxxxxx
Visa Application Charge Receipt Number 328615xxxxxx
Client Name xxx Alexa xxx
Date of Birth xx December 19xx
Client ID 986212xxxxx
Visa Subclass Stream Tourist
Information and evidence considered
I am a delegated decision maker under section 65 of the Migration Act 1958 (the Act). In
reaching my decision, I have considered the following:
●
Relevant legislation contained in the Act and Migration Regulations 1994 (the
Regulations)
●
Information contained in the department's policy guidelines Procedures Advice Manual
3;
The applicant genuinely intends to stay temporarily in Australia for the purpose for which the
visa is granted, having regard to:
(a) whether the applicant has complied substantially with the conditions to which the last
substantive visa, or any subsequent bridging visa, held by the applicant was subject; and
(b) whether the applicant intends to comply with the conditions to which the Subclass 600
visa would be subject; and
(c) any other relevant matter.

You applied for a Visitor (Tourist stream) Subclass 600 visa on xx October 20xx in order to
visit Australia for tourism and visit friends.
After considering the information you have provided as evidence of your purpose in visiting
Australia, I am not satisfied that you genuinely intend to visit Australia temporarily.
You were recently refused a visa in the same category as this application on xx September
20xx. I have considered this application on its merits and examined the documents you have
submitted. I have also referred to the previous application. You have failed to submit any new
evidence to show that the doubts about your circumstances and intentions are not justified.

In assessing whether or not you intend a genuine visit I have taken into account the
information provided in the application relating to your employment, school-aged children's
arrangements, personal circumstances, previous international travel, commitments, incentive
to return home, and financial situation.
I find from the application that you have failed to adequately demonstrate strong employment,
and other commitments in Ukraine that may support the likelihood of your compliance with
the conditions attached to the visa and your return to Ukraine at the end of your proposed stay
in Australia.

I have noted that you have claimed to be employed as a laboratory assistant for the last 7
years and you indicated your monthly remuneration equalling to AUD xxx. While your
employment claims are not doubted, I have concerns that your employment may not provide
sufficient incentive to induce you to return to Ukraine within the validity of your visa. I have
also noted that there is no specification in your work certificate about the amount of leave you
have been entitled to.

I note that Vxxx xxxx and Oxxx xxx have claimed to be secondary
school students and are going to be interrupting their studies to travel to Australia for tourism.
Given that you are requesting such a long period of stay in Australia, I consider they are not
intending to go back to them in Ukraine. I have noted that no evidence has been provided
that xxxx and xxxx have approved leave from your studies to go to Australia for
tourism.

In making this decision, I have taken into account your limited previous international travel.
While I have given consideration to your purpose of visit and your proposed length of stay
- 3 months - I find that your proposed travel is inconsistent with your limited previous
international travel and your personal circumstances. Where previous international travel
exists it is considered positively as indicating an intention to comply with the conditions
to which the Subclass 600 visa would be subject. Previous compliant international travel,
especially to countries exhibiting similar economic or social characteristic to Australia,
indicates to a decision maker a higher likelihood that an applicant will also comply with
Australia's visa conditions. This factor is considered against all other evidence in the
application in assessing the applicant's intention to return to their home country and is not
considered in isolation.

Having taken all relevant aspects of your application into account, I am not satisfied that you
genuinely intend to stay temporarily in Australia for the purpose for which the visa is granted.
You have therefore failed to satisfy Regulation 600.211.

Please note that I have carefully considered the representations of your inviter. However,
they do not go to the issue of whether you meet the criteria for the grant of this visa subclass.
Accordingly, your inviter's support has not been sufficient in overcoming my concerns.
Accompanying dependent family members Oxxx xxxx (xx/xx/2002) and Vxxx
xxxx (xx/xx/2001).

As it is indicated in the application that the dependent children intend to accompany Ms
Vxxxx xxxx to Australia and this person was refused the grant of their visa for the
reasons outlined above, I am not satisfied that Oxxxx xxxx and Vxxxx xxxx
Independently meet the criteria for this visa.

Decision:-

As you do not meet one or more clauses in Schedule 2 of the Regulations, I find that you do
not meet the criteria for the grant of a VISITOR (Class FA) VISITOR (Subclass 600) visa.
Therefore, I refuse your application for a VISITOR (Class FA) VISITOR (Subclass 600) visa
lodged at Moscow.

Position Number: 60021017
Australian Embassy, Moscow
Department of Immigration and Border Protection
21 October 2013


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Why do you want to stay more than 12 months? Why complicate things. I am pretty sure it won’t be granted.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

CCMS said:


> Why do you want to stay more than 12 months? Why complicate things. I am pretty sure it won't be granted.


A 3 month visa would be a challenge in my opinion on information given.


----------



## Frank4893 (Dec 6, 2019)

ampk said:


> CCMS said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you want to stay more than 12 months? Why complicate things. I am pretty sure it won't be granted.
> ...


r

Please what do you think I should do?


----------



## Frank4893 (Dec 6, 2019)

Frank4893 said:


> ampk said:
> 
> 
> > CCMS said:
> ...


I could just apply for 3 months visa and have one month stay, so what do you think about this?


----------



## Frank4893 (Dec 6, 2019)

CCMS said:


> Why do you want to stay more than 12 months? Why complicate things. I am pretty sure it won't be granted.


Please do I need to include health examination on my document as I apply for visitor visa 600?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Frank4893 said:


> Please do I need to include health examination on my document as I apply for visitor visa 600?


Only if they ask for one. 
Most people do not get asked, but some countries might have different rules applied.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Frank4893 said:


> r
> 
> Please what do you think I should do?


Just apply for a standard 3 month visitor visa and take it from there. Apply for a multiple entry one if you plan to visit several times. If you can't figure it out, get a registered migration agent to do it for you.


----------



## Frank4893 (Dec 6, 2019)

CCMS said:


> Frank4893 said:
> 
> 
> > r
> ...


Please could you help me with letter head of Australia address for the purpose of employment letter.


----------



## Frank4893 (Dec 6, 2019)

CCMS said:


> Frank4893 said:
> 
> 
> > r
> ...


Please as a Ghanaian, do I need to address my employment letter to Kenya as they are processing Ghana Visa or I should use Australia main address?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

You would be best to have a Registered Migration Agent do your application - your chance of a approval would be better than if you try yourself.

There are a number of things that need addressing extremely well for High Risk countries.

You do not seem to have a solid plan and that brings doubt to the Genuine Visitor criteria.

Some people will never get a visa to visit Australia, it can be very hard to meet what the require/desire in an application. A refusal while not always terminal stays with you for life and as you can see in my post above was incorrectly used to refuse the subsequent application.

This sent to me from my RMA (Mark N)

I’m very sorry to report to you that DIBP has refused the visitor visa application – the attached just arrived.



My impression after reading the decision record is that their minds were already made up based on the recent refusal, and that they went hunting for any possible ways that they could defend what amounts to a pre-ordained decision. Their statement that “You have failed to submit any new evidence to show that the doubts about your circumstances and intentions are not justified.” is very telling in this regard, and utterly false since we certainly submitted substantial new evidence – from what I can see they’re basically lumping this with the previous refusal and then coming up with reasons to justify their decision and ignoring all the positive aspects of her application and the positive aspects of your invitation and support. I have to wonder whether they even took this application seriously, given how fast the turnaround was and the fact that they seem to justify their entire premise for refusal on aspects of the previous application.



They make absolutely no reference to any of the statements included, and absurdly claim that she has not demonstrated “strong employment” when we sent proof of a long-term job (which they acknowledged, but added the “claimed to be” phrase yet again) at a well-regarded institution, among other things.



The decision record is riddled with “claim to…” which infers an unproven claim, which is outrageous – “claim to be secondary school students”? This is a guilty-until-proven-innocent attitude where doubt is constantly injected into statements even in the face of incontrovertible, official, certified evidence. They also appear to be holding her limited previous international travel against her, rather than giving her credit for it.



Again, I’m sorry to have to deliver this bad news. I don’t know of anything you or I could have done differently or better with this application and we both gave this everything we had. Given the attitude they have taken towards Vxxx and her children, basically of a “guilty until proven innocent” attitude regarding her intentions to temporarily visit Australia, convicted essentially on what she might do while here, while ignoring overwhelming evidence that supports her and your position. It’s times like this that really get me angry about the “system” and blatantly unfair and wrong decisions like this one.



Please let me know if there’s anything I can do to assist going forward. If you are considering a fiancé or partner visa, I would suggest a very careful approach as, based on this letter, their attitude towards Vxxx’s claims is one of doubt and concern – that may very well carry over to other Australian visa application she may make. The best way to combat this generally is to spend as much time together with her as possible, whether it’s in her home country or elsewhere.


----------



## Frank4893 (Dec 6, 2019)

CCMS said:


> Frank4893 said:
> 
> 
> > r
> ...


Hello please do I need to attached every pages of my passport? I need I need advise.


----------



## Frank4893 (Dec 6, 2019)

*Health Examination*

Hi guys, I lodged my visa subclass 600 application today and I just checked on my immiaccount and I saw this message but though I was also asked to arrange for biometrics but then what does this below message signifies?

Health has been finalised for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the department. If this person needs to do anything further to meet the health requirement, they will be contacted by the department. There is no need to contact the department at this time concerning this matter.


----------



## alkaalka (Mar 9, 2020)

hi frank, which evidence you attach on this "

Exceptional reasons for extended stay in Australia as a Visitor (beyond 12 months)


plzz, tell me


----------



## Frank4893 (Dec 6, 2019)

alkaalka said:


> hi frank, which evidence you attach on this "
> 
> Exceptional reasons for extended stay in Australia as a Visitor (beyond 12 months)
> 
> plzz, tell me


I didn't include that.


----------



## jessicajonny (4 mo ago)

ampk said:


> This applicant had $50,000 (USD) in the bank and requested a 3 month visa. ( edit)Sorry I think it was $20K USD not $50K
> 
> Australian Embassy, Moscow
> OFFICE: Immigration & Visa Section 10A/2 Podkolokolny Per Moscow 109028
> ...


Please could you help me with letter head of Australia address for the purpose of employment letter.


----------

